# News & Current Events > Coronavirus SARS-CoV2 >  Joe Rogan Has Covid - Taking Ivermectin - "Feels Great"

## dannno

He was treated with monoclonal antibodies, ivermectin, z-pac, prednisone, NAD drip, vitamin drip




Came down with it Saturday night, headache, fever, took the test Sunday and tested positive and started treatments right away. Felt better Monday, even better Tuesday, and today (Wed) feels really good, looks great.

----------


## Jenard Butler

Pretending that Covid exists at all is part of the psyop.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> He was treated with monoclonal antibodies, ivermectin, z-pac, prednisone, NAD drip, vitamin drip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Came down with it Saturday night, headache, fever, took the test Sunday and tested positive and started treatments right away. Felt better Monday, even better Tuesday, and today (Wed) feels really good, looks great.


I'm not a Doctor, but I believe the Prednisone would not be necessary unless his blood oxygen level started to drop. That med has far more potential adverse effects than Ivermectin. It could make things worse.

Monoclonal antibodies, Ivermectin and the various supplements are all good ideas, especially very early.

And for the vast majority of people, they will recover very quickly, even without any treatments. Remember, many people were completely asymptomatic with COVID-19.

I believe I had it early on, and my major symptom was a single day of extreme fatigue, feeling like I was going to come down with a flu. A few days of the sniffles after that. No treatments other than rest, vitamin C and D. COVID has a wide variety of effects on people, but most have fairly mild cases, some even asymptomatic.

----------


## ClaytonB

> He was treated with monoclonal antibodies, ivermectin, z-pac, prednisone, NAD drip, vitamin drip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Came down with it Saturday night, headache, fever, took the test Sunday and tested positive and started treatments right away. Felt better Monday, even better Tuesday, and today (Wed) feels really good, looks great.


Incorrect reaction, comrade. This is the only reaction to the virus that is approved by the Ministry of Truth:



A calm, rational reaction to the virus by a widely recognizable public figure might give the impression that this is something less than a TOTAL GLOBAL EMERGENCY. Your political crime has already been reported and agents from the Ministry of Love will be visiting you shortly...

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Incorrect reaction, comrade. This is the only reaction to the virus that is approved by the Ministry of Truth:
> 
> 
> 
> A calm, rational reaction to the virus by a widely recognizable public figure might give the impression that this is something less than a TOTAL GLOBAL EMERGENCY. Your political crime has already been reported and agents from the Ministry of Love will be visiting you shortly...


Exactly. But IMHO, the overuse or inappropriate use of any treatment or supplement can constitute an over-reaction.

----------


## ClaytonB

> Exactly. But IMHO, the overuse or inappropriate use of any treatment or supplement can constitute an over-reaction.


I get it. And everybody has their own medical outlook and is going to make their choices according to that outlook. So Rogan handled it in the way he thought best, along with medical advice. I wouldn't handle it exactly the same way he did, but the key is that he handled it _rationally_. That's like... a thought-crime nowadays. Can't be rational about the virus! It's WAY TOO IMPORTANT to be rational!!!

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> I get it. And everybody has their own medical outlook and is going to make their choices according to that outlook. So Rogan handled it in the way he thought best, along with medical advice. I wouldn't handle it exactly the same way he did, but the key is that he handled it _rationally_. That's like... a thought-crime nowadays. Can't be rational about the virus! It's WAY TOO IMPORTANT to be rational!!!


Rogan handled it with an eye towards early treatment, which is key.

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

I am of the opinion that if you are an otherwise healthy individual you get over it without any serious issue. No need for anything other than time and rest. Let the low grade fever do its job. Old people with other health issues need to be more concerned. It has been reported that many people get it and didn't even know they had it and recover without issue. Why take anything if it is not needed?

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

How is COVID diagnosed? A positive test and presenting symptoms? Does anyone think that some high profile people have reported to have COVID that actually did not? I see some Rapper or Celebrity that advertises about vehicle warranty insurance and acts like he is concerned with the cost of a transmission. Get real. I personally don't think that a multimillionaire is concerned with the cost of a transmission repair. They probably don't even own cars that go out of factory warranty and have several brand new cars at their disposal at all times. Point is who knows?

----------


## dannno

> I am of the opinion that if you are an otherwise healthy individual you get over it without any serious issue. No need for anything other than time and rest. Let the low grade fever do its job. Old people with other health issues need to be more concerned. It has been reported that many people get it and didn't even know they had it and recover without issue. Why take anything if it is not needed?


In all age groups, it affects some % of healthy people and some greater % of people with comorbidities. In older age groups it impacts a greater % of both of these. In younger groups, it is very rare, but it does impact some people who are healthy and some greater number of people who are not.

For some people, largely those who get more sick, the spike protein seems to cause a lot of damage, in some cases longterm, whether you get it from the vaccine or the virus. It is what they call "long covid", and some people are getting "long covid" from the vaccines as well.

Using cheap, effective, widely available medications along with immune enhancing supplementation decreases the chances of having these longterm consequences. Death is not the only consequence from having Covid.

----------


## acptulsa

> Originally Posted by GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged
> 
> 
> How is COVID diagnosed? A positive test and presenting symptoms? Does anyone think that some high profile people have reported to have COVID that actually did not? I see some Rapper or Celebrity that advertises about vehicle warranty insurance and acts like he is concerned with the cost of a transmission. Get real. I personally don't think that a multimillionaire is concerned with the cost of a transmission repair. They probably don't even own cars that go out of factory warranty and have several brand new cars at their disposal at all times. Point is who knows?
> 
> 
> In all age groups, it affects some % of healthy people and some greater % of people with comorbidities. In older age groups it impacts a greater % of both of these. In younger groups, it is very rare, but it does impact some people who are healthy and some greater number of people who are not.


You didn't even come close to answering his question.  How do you know Joe Rogan had the disease?  He could have had any old cold or flu.  He could have had nothing at all, and this is a stunt.

You took his word for it.  Once you took his word for it, you not only took the fact that he "looks great" (I think he's a homely bastard, myself) as proof Ivermectin works (I'm not saying it doesn't), you took your assessment that he looks healthy as _proof that he had gotten sick_ and recovered.

Are you like the liberals?  Is our skepticism over something you take on blind faith alone proof of our stupidity?

----------


## Matt4Liberty

> You didn't even come close to answering his question.  How do you know Joe Rogan had the disease?  He could have had any old cold or flu.  He could have had nothing at all, and this is a stunt.
> 
> You took his word for it.  Once you took his word for it, you not only took the fact that he "looks great" (I think he's a homely bastard, myself) as proof Ivermectin works (I'm not saying it doesn't), you took your assessment that he looks healthy as _proof that he had gotten sick_ and recovered.
> 
> Are you like the liberals?  Is our skepticism over something you take on blind faith alone proof of our stupidity?


Can't speak for Rogan, but when I had it there were some drastic differences to a normal flu. The complete loss of smell was nothing I experienced before. I'm not talking about a stuffy nose where it severely restricts your smell. I'm talking nothing. Taste was just the basic tastes you have on your tung. If something was salty, I could only taste the salt, etc.. I assume this is what people mean when they say they lost their sense of taste. 

I had what felt like a chest cold for the about three days. I took a PCR test not for any trust of the test itself, but because I wanted to have a documented positive result.  Whether I actually had it or not at the time wasn't as important to me.

The test swap they gave me in the kit at Walgreens cleared my sinuses completely for about 4 hours. After which I became way more sick. Like a normal flu at it's peak. This lasted about 2 days and then improved like a normal illness. The strange thing was that I didn't feel particularly bad until after the test. Coincidence, I don't know. I do know there's something going around though.

----------


## jmdrake

> Pretending that Covid exists at all is part of the psyop.


I've had too many personal friends to get sick from something they had never experienced for me to believe the virus doesn't exist at this point.

----------


## pcosmar

> Pretending that ‘Covid’ exists at all is part of the psyop.


It is a Cold... and perhaps an Engineered Cold. but still a Cold.

Quite Survivable ,, but highly overblown.

The Jab is another thing.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> He was treated with monoclonal antibodies, ivermectin, z-pac, prednisone, NAD drip, vitamin drip
> ...
> 
> Came down with it Saturday night, headache, fever, took the test Sunday and tested positive and started treatments right away. Felt better Monday, even better Tuesday, and today (Wed) feels really good, looks great.


I don’t listen to Rogan often. Did he ever have COVID in the past? Was he vaccinated? Was he taking Ivermectin before he got sick?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Joe Rogan Smeared For Taking 'Horse Medicine' For COVID, Candace Owens Banned From Testing Facility

----------


## acptulsa

> 


Refused a test?  Not allowed to take a test because she's anti-vax?

So, they're trying to arrange it so people can't get one of their false positives if those people might use their "proof" of superior natural immunity to escape the gene jab?

----------


## dannno

> I don’t listen to Rogan often. Did he ever have COVID in the past? Was he vaccinated? Was he taking Ivermectin before he got sick?


He has not knowingly had COVID in the past. I can't find anything on whether he was vaccinated, either way. He did get in A LOT of trouble a while back on his show for saying that if a young healthy person asked him if they should get the vaccine, he would advise against it. 

He did not take ivermectin as a prophylactic, just a treatment. He had a great interview with Brett Weinstein and Dr. Pierre Kory on the topic of ivermectin a few months ago.

----------


## dannno

> Refused a test?  Not allowed to take a test because she's anti-vax?
> 
> So, they're trying to arrange it so people can't get one of their false positives if those people might use their "proof" of superior natural immunity to escape the gene jab?


I went to an outdoor electronic music festival last weekend with over 70,000 attendees, in California no less. I had to get a covid test within three days of the festival. The PCR tests are "free", but they take 3 days to get the results.. so I got a rapid antigen test. They are $100 - $130 a pop. Getting the vaccine is "free", not getting it can rack up quite a bill if you want to participate in society.

----------


## Occam's Banana



----------


## Occam's Banana

https://twitter.com/wokal_distance/s...82481848623114

----------


## Occam's Banana

https://twitter.com/PrivatizeEdu/sta...00488101756939

----------

